# KVM doesn't load on Intel T9400 though VMX present [SOLVED]

## VinzC

Hi.

I've got a new laptop from Dell, an XPS Studio 1640. It has an intel T9400 with VMX enabled in the BIOS.  When I try to load kvm-intel, here's the error message I get:

```
FATAL: Error inserting kvm_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.28-gentoo-r4/kernel/arch/x86/kvm/kvm-intel.ko): Operation not supported
```

Here's my CPU information:

```
processor   : 0

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 23

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T9400  @ 2.53GHz

stepping   : 10

cpu MHz      : 2534.000

cache size   : 6144 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 2

apicid      : 0

initial apicid   : 0

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 13

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 xsave lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority

bogomips   : 5054.14

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor   : 1

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 23

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T9400  @ 2.53GHz

stepping   : 10

cpu MHz      : 2534.000

cache size   : 6144 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 1

cpu cores   : 2

apicid      : 1

initial apicid   : 1

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 13

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 xsave lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority

bogomips   : 5053.97

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:
```

I've in fact cloned my old system from the disk of my previous laptop (a Dell inspiron 9400 with an Intel Core2 Duo T5300, IIRC) onto this new one with tar. I also have recompiled my kernel on the new laptop with gcc-4.3.2.

```
Portage 2.1.6.11 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.28-gentoo-r4 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r4-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T9400_@_2.53GHz-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 19 Apr 2009 18:15:03 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r2

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.28-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

LANG="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr en en_GB en_US"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

[... portage dirs, mirrors ...]

USE="X acl acpi alsa amd64 bindist branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus directfb dri dvd dvdr fbcon ffmpeg flac gdbm gif gnutls gpm gs gstreamer gtk hal iconv isdnlog jpeg jpeg2k mad midi mmx mmxext mp3 mpeg mudflap multilib musicbrainz ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python readline reflection sdl session slang spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd theora threads tiff truetype unicode v4l2 vorbis wmf xcomposite xinerama xorg xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="access auth auth_dbm auth_anon auth_digest authz_host alias file-cache echo charset-lite cache disk-cache mem-cache ext-filter case_filter filter case-filter-in deflate mime-magic cern-meta expires headers usertrack unique_id proxy proxy-connect proxy-ftp proxy-http info include cgi cgid dav dav-fs vhost-alias speling rewrite log_config logio env setenvif mime status autoindex asis negotiation dir imap actions userdir so" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse ps2mouse linuxinput synaptics evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr en en_GB en_US" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon radeonhd vesa fbdev fglrx"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Have I missed something?

----------

## bbgermany

Can you check your /var/log/messages what happens, when you try to load the module?

bb

----------

## MorpheuS.Ibis

one little (maybe useless) hint, you have to power down the computer to make the BIOS changes apply, I was having the same problem with HP 6730b (same CPU), enabling in BIOS + reboot didn't work, full power down did

----------

## VinzC

 *MorpheuS.Ibis wrote:*   

> one little (maybe useless) hint, you have to power down the computer to make the BIOS changes apply, I was having the same problem with HP 6730b (same CPU), enabling in BIOS + reboot didn't work, full power down did

 

Bingo! I powered my laptop on at home and it didn't showed any error. It had to be powered off, obviously. Thanks for the trick!

----------

